# SE Louisiana trainer



## bubba102105 (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone have any personal experience or recommendations for a trainer in or around new orleans???


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

It would depend on what you are interested in. But if you want your dog trained with good basics that won't have to be redone, I'd recommend Mark Smith in La Place.


----------



## mdegra (Jul 11, 2008)

I've heard great things about Mark Smith, but I've never met him. I can give you two more names of guys in the area that I do know pretty well. Chuck McCall (who is training one of my pups right now) is in Geismar (right by Gonzales). Chuck has been great with my dog, and the other dogs at his place. He trains with his step-son Jason Moore, who is a very accomplished and able trainer himself. They have been very helpful and insightful in the development of my golden. Not too many guys see goldens down here, except for Ed Thibodeaux (near Crowley, also an excellent trainer). 

The other guy I was going to mention is Daniel Goldsby in Amite, Louisiana. He is married to the sister of a good friend of mine, and has trained a lab of another friend. I've seen him train, and he is great. 

I think the world of Goldsby and Chuck McCall. I can give you their numbers if your interested. Good luck. You really can't go wrong with any of these guys.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Mark Smith- South Lake Kennels 504-858-5400 Basics to Nationals "LaPlace La."
Chuck McCall for hunt test.
Jay Dufore for meat dogs 225-936-4013


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 25, 2003)

John Wilson, Wax Lake Retrievers
985-397-0933


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

All the guys mentioned are great I actually know Ed Thibodeaux. Steve Riggin is another great guy and very good trainer. He has a very nice training grounds in Slaughter La. Just north of Baton Rouge with several ponds on location to work with. The kennel is called Bear Creek on the Bayou


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

......................


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Have to agree with Ricky on this, Ryan was at my place this summer one of the hardest working guys i know, def. wasn't afraid of putting in the hours and from what i here of Danny same way thats where my pup is at right now going down the first week of Feb. can't wait.


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

If I am not mistaken Ryan worked for Ed when he first started. If that is him I trained with him a few times very nice young man.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Your not mistaken Ryan worked with ED for a couple years.


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

I use to train with a gentleman named Charlie Thibodeaux and Ryan was in our training group for a little while. Than he went work for Ed I remember him well.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Could someone please send me Ryan's contact info? 

Tkx,

Mark


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Dan Heard is down from Missouri, training in Lake Charles area. Super guy and a great trainer. Contact is 
[email protected]
www.downtowndustybrown.com


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

2-Dogs said:


> Could someone please send me Ryan's contact info?
> 
> Tkx,
> 
> Mark


Bump.

(I'm heading thatawaytoday)

ml


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Howard N said:


> It would depend on what you are interested in. But if you want your dog trained with good basics that won't have to be redone, I'd recommend Mark Smith in La Place.


Yup, he gets my dogs and money. If a dog can't cut it, Mark is not bashful about asking you to come and pick up your dog. He is a straight shooter and if he's good enough to train Bob Kennon's Field Trial dogs, he's good enough for me!


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I know Mark Smith, Chuck McCall and Jay DuFour. Depending on what type of training you want, any of them would do a very good job for you.


----------



## ricejumper (Jan 15, 2009)

I've heard great things about Ed Thibodeaux. I want to send mine w/ him but he does a summer program where the dogs leave for 4months and go up north. I want to be able to see my dog and her progress every so often. 
Has anyone heard of Barry Lyons in Alexandria? I have been sent his way through my breeder but have no personal experiences to judge his training by. 
thanks


----------



## Farmboy (May 5, 2008)

I only know Barry through the HRC GRAND, so I cannot vouch for his training methods. However, I think he holds the record for most Grand passes (somewhere around 160). Proof is in the pudding--he is a producer. How he is with young dogs through transition--I have no idea.


----------



## PWK (Oct 29, 2003)

Bill Autrey
Monroe-Pineville area


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey, I took that photo of PWK's dog...I think it is the same one I wrote about in the poll I just bumped!

Pete, remember the time your dog would NOT let go of that stuck bumper out there in the quarry?

Chris


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

He sure looks proud of that bumper!!!!! Nice pic Chris.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

ricejumper said:


> I've heard great things about Ed Thibodeaux. I want to send mine w/ him but he does a summer program where the dogs leave for 4months and go up north. I want to be able to see my dog and her progress every so often.
> Has anyone heard of Barry Lyons in Alexandria? I have been sent his way through my breeder but have no personal experiences to judge his training by.
> thanks


He does and trains on one of the nicest new grounds in the state. I would send the pup north for the summer.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

PWK said:


> Bill Autrey
> Monroe-Pineville area


Bill goes north also.


----------



## barnes_53 (Aug 13, 2009)

I seen earlier in this thread that some referenced Daniel Goldsby in Amite, LA. I can tell you first hand my dog is there and I could not be any more pleased with the way he has trained my dog to almost a finished gun dog and preparing me and her to run hunt tests and field trials.

His website is http://www.goldsbyretrievers.com


----------

